# India Support Group



## alex hunt (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello, is anyone from India interested in starting a suport group? Reply here or PM me.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

alex hunt said:


> Hello, is anyone from India interested in starting a suport group? Reply here or PM me.


Hello Alex  There's already a support group for India . Here www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/india-social-anxiety-support-and-meetups-645/


----------



## kusum ahuja (Aug 27, 2013)

hie em frm mumbai


----------

